# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 9] Authentification LDAP

## courtigu

Je travaille sur une application client dveloppe avec Powerbuilder 9.

Avant d'entrer dans l'application, un login et un mot de passe est demand. Je souhaiterais faire une authentification  l'annuaire LDAP, en l'occcurence "Active Directory".

J'ai tent d'incorporer les librairies fournies par Sybase grce au lien suivant 
"http://www.sybase.com/detail?id=1058501#789" mais sans succs.

Ce lien permet de tlcharger une archive pb2ldap.zip qui contient des librairies powerbuilder (pbl) et un certain nombre de dll.

Pour ma part lorsque je lance l'authentification  LDAP : mon code n'arrive pas  lancer la machine virtuelle JAVA.

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi, est-ce que quelqu'un a dj test ces librairies.

Merci d'avance pour tout renseignement complmentaire.

----------


## courtigu

Rponse d'un autre forum :

http://forums.sybase.com/cgi-bin/web...uilder.general

----------

